# A book for newbies



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a good book for a person with 0 knowlege and experience with trains? I am reading some of the posts and I can already see that I working with a big learning curve. "Switches", the term seems interesting, but I am not sure exactly how they are used. I am thinking that switchtes re-route a train in different direction. Anyway, something on along the lines of "Model Trains for Dummies" would be helpful.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Oldies but goodies that can still be found fairly easily...




























...I don't even bother with today's industry rags that push products over modeling.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks. I already found a coupleof these books at my local library. Someone had alreay checked them out.


----------

